# Cell Phone Photography



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

One of my many hobbies is Photography. I've got a decent DSLR and a couple of lens but it's always a bit of a hassle. And I'm not too keen to pull out over 15k's worth of camera equipment in some of the dodgy-er parts of Cape Town. 

That's one of the reasons I got myself the iPhone 5s. 

The whole point of this thread is for you guys to post photos you took with your phones. Please just mention which phone you used. Hopefully a bunch of you guys (and gals) can participate because most smart phones have a pretty decent camera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

my crapberry takes awful photos 

im using a 9360 (mainly bought for its slim design)


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

Nexus 5 against 60" Mt Wilson Telescope.



Lee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

The V&A Waterfront using a iPhone 5s.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

also nex5



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/4/14)

Samsung S3

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Not sure how the panoramic one will show on pc. 

Taken with Galaxy Note 3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

Los Angeles Court



Lee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

Outside my house.



Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

Old house in Paarl. iPhone 5s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (8/4/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Also Note 3 in the Transkei

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Shot while driving down to the coast in December, between PE and Plett. Post processing in Snapseed. Shot on iPhone 5s

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

I'm using Camera+ at the moment. 


But I edited this shot with Snapseed. The N1 towards Paarl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Samsung S4 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Action pooch shot! Great capture @Metal Liz 

Very nice @Justin223 and @Lee_T 

I use Camera+, Hueless (Best B&W cam on iphone in my view) Hipstamatic (Cliche but fun), Pudding Camera (Very cool app) and Retro Camera (Like hipstamatic, but also fun)

For video I use 8mm, and for time lapse I use lapse it pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Thanks @devdev that's my baby boy Maverick  love him to bits, he's a resque pittie we adopted in December


----------



## TylerD (8/4/14)

Samsung S4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

excellent shot @TylerD, you captured them in their habitat cartoonly correct hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

Great insitu photo @TylerD! How did you get the seal and polar bear to play along?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

I think they were actually hunting the penguins

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Look at the intent on the seal's face. He is a killer, no doubt about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Look at the intent on the seal's face. He is a killer, no doubt about it.



It must be one of those serial killer seals I hear about. You've got to watch out, they're everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

It's like a rat the size of a dog that swims. Just ask Heidi Klum, seals can be nasty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

Hahahahahahaha very good one.


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/4/14)

my S3 on the dash , but the reflection was perfectly on time !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

My yogi bear  taken with a Samsung note 2 with aviary

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> My yogi bear  taken with a Samsung note 2
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Beautiful @Stroodlepuff


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff I gotta be the one to break it to you, they sold you a dog, not a bear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Stroodlepuff I gotta be the one to break it to you, they sold you a dog, not a bear



Lol she looked like a bear as a puppy her ears and face were all flat when we got her. She was the one noone else wanted hence she got the name yogi  also she doesnt howl and growls alot... shes a bear at heart 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Beautiful @Stroodlepuff



Thank you! Love her eyes wish mine were that blue!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Come one @Stroodlepuff where is the pic of that mad blonde of a dog you have?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

I dont have a nice one..will take one just now he doesnt sit still for long enough

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Baby Chan shot on an iPhone 4S and cropped in ACDSee.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Come one @Stroodlepuff where is the pic of that mad blonde of a dog you have?



Here we go  bribed him with a treat  no editing done, taken with a samsung note 2











Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Chan shot on an iPhone 4S and cropped in ACDSee.
> View attachment 3510


Damn thats a pretty kitty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Damn thats a pretty kitty!



She is... and such a special cat... never had a kitty quite like her... a real one man cat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

A shot of my little buddy. iPhone 5s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

An oldie from when we still had a marine tank. This one was taken with a samsung note 1






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/4/14)

i do love my sunsets :


??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

Note 1 again  I love fire photos...






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

Such wonderful phone camera shots you guys!

Love those sunsets @Rowan Francis !
And @Justin223 - those phone camera shots of yours are extremely good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

Silver said:


> Such wonderful phone camera shots you guys!
> 
> Love those sunsets @Rowan Francis !
> And @Justin223 - those phone camera shots of yours are extremely good!




Thanks @Silver. 

At the moment I prefer using my phone rather than my DSLR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

I like this thread alot  good one @Justin223

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

More from the V&A waterfront. iPhone 5s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Blackberry bold, before my upgrade to the samsung 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Blackberry bold, before my upgrade to the samsung
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



That's not bad for a BlackBerry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

You beat me to it I was about to say the same thing wow

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

Giz and I have a friend who is a game ranger some of the shots he takes with his phone are absolutely incredible. Will post a few in a moment just need to find them on fb

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

actually let me just post a link - they all here if you cant view them let me know


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Doesn't work. You need to be friends with Luke


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

ok cool let me post a few then


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/4/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Wow!!! what a beautiful photo @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

some of the timelapses I did on holiday with iPhone 5s??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

*Disclaimer* None of the following photos are mine they belong to a friend. 

Photos taken on his adventures of Africa and Game Ranging - All pics in this album are taken with his Nokia Lumia 920 and more recently his Nokia Lumia 1520

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

Looks great! Really nice shot of the Marsh Terrapin.


----------



## ET (8/4/14)

back when my tablet was alive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (8/4/14)

and my landlords nokia


----------



## Spiri (8/4/14)

King Shaka International Airport - Taken on

Nokia Lumia and edited with Nokia Creative Studio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (8/4/14)

ipad 2 @ 25 000 ft

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (8/4/14)

iphone 5c @Bivane

sunset

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

Sunninghill Sunset - iPhone 5s, while driving

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (12/4/14)

Nice @devdev 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (12/4/14)

iPhone 5s. On the way to the airport.(sunrise)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

old nokia n90, mouse running around in bathroom being chased by the cats


old

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

denizenx said:


> old nokia n90, mouse running around in bathroom being chased by the cats
> 
> View attachment 3846
> 
> old


Wow, that is either a patient or a lucky shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

Old faithful. 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (12/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, that is either a patient or a lucky shot!



neither  got tired of the cats pussyfooting around so i grabbed the mouse with an old towell. since i had him in hand, decided a mugshot would be good proof for the housemates at the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/4/14)

Yesterday morning (Samsung S4):

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

Saturday's braai  S4





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/4/14)

All taken with a note 2 over year ago





















Now she is soo big 






My brother my dad and I






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee_T (21/4/14)

friends



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Wow, great different perspective @Lee_T !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (21/4/14)

Thanks @Silver. My friend had gig in a cafe, so we came out to support.



Lee


----------



## Lee_T (21/4/14)

My phone through an 8" cassegrain. This is of a total lunar eclipse just recently from Los Angeles.



Lee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lee_T (21/4/14)

Repost*


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Awesome photo @Lee_T - recent Blood Moon (lunar eclipse) I assume?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (21/4/14)

@johan indeed.



Lee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee_T (21/4/14)

lazy note taking



Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Lee_T said:


> lazy note taking
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


I call that productive, not lazy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/14)

Demolition of the building next door when I was working at primedia in Sandton 

Taken with a zopo zp980 (chinese android phone)






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/14)

Chloe and I at harties I think it was.

Taken with a zopo zp980






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

Fish n chips with a nice local brew.



Lee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

Canon lab in Physics



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

Fried egg on grilled pork on croissant.



Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

Little sister with LA skyline. Via nexus 5



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (25/4/14)

A small vape MEAT  






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silverbear (25/4/14)

A few with my S3






?

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Wow, great shots there @Wayne !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (26/4/14)

Taken with the iphone4 at the time...I know it's a stinkie but I think it's a cool shot the other is the view from my balcony when the sun sets ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lee_T (26/4/14)

My current view... 1 in the morning.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Can't make it out on the photos @Lee_T , applied maths or physics?


----------



## Lee_T (26/4/14)

@johan



Lee


----------



## Lee_T (26/4/14)

Yes, physics hahaha



Lee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/4/14)

S4 Mini 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> S4 Mini
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


The Aqua does look good in hybrid mode on the Origin, but since I've discovered the Laucher V2 am wary of locking ring mechs.


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> The Aqua does look good in hybrid mode on the Origin, but since I've discovered the Laucher V2 am wary of locking ring mechs.


To be honest the locking ring on the origin is a pain but I dont often stand it up as its top heavy so I only really lock it when I put it away. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee_T (1/5/14)

my titanium.





School






shopping

Lee


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Hectic dude

Do they go off when passing through metal detectors?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (1/5/14)

Taken with my Sony Xperia ZL
It's exactly like the Xperia Z, just without the waterproofing, so it has a small frame.

You might notice some black Specks on the pics, that happened after I dropped it pretty hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

Some stunning photos for a mobile phone


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> View attachment 4591
> View attachment 4592
> View attachment 4593
> 
> ...



Awesome pics there mate.. 

I thought my monitor was dirty when I saw the black spots and was trying to clean it lol..


----------



## crack2483 (1/5/14)

Another Satur......err Thursday evening. 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/14)

Nice photos

But whose stinkies are those @crack2483 ?


----------



## crack2483 (1/5/14)

Silver said:


> Nice photos
> 
> But whose stinkies are those @crack2483 ?



Nay sayer uncle. Likes the taste but makes up every excuse, burns his chest, makes him cough etc etc. Some people are super stubborn. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/5/14)

Sunset




Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lee_T (2/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hectic dude
> 
> Do they go off when passing through metal detectors?


Just got em, idk yet.



Lee


----------



## Lee_T (2/5/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

@Lee_T 
Your photos are so stunning. Really like them. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Its amazing they are on a cellphone camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

All these photos are better than my 10 year old Nikon camera's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

wow one would never say these pic were taken with a cellphone!!

stunning pics guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (2/5/14)

All nexus 5


Lee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (2/5/14)

Awesome pics @lee

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

Lovely photos - what building is that in photo #4? like that architecture.


----------



## Lee_T (3/5/14)

@johan Disney Concert Hall



Lee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lee_T (3/5/14)

beach day



Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (3/5/14)

Busy camping now.


























Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (3/5/14)

Hunting for supper











Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Beautiful dam! What dam is it?


----------



## crack2483 (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautiful dam! What dam is it?



Gubu dam just outside Stutterheim, (Close to East London) Eastern Cape. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Gubu dam just outside Stutterheim, (Close to East London) Eastern Cape.



Have you caught any bass yet?


----------



## crack2483 (3/5/14)

Lol. I don't do the fly fishing, only rock and surf now and again. It's my uncle and ex work colleague fishing for trout. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Lol. I don't do the fly fishing, only rock and surf now and again. It's my uncle and ex work colleague fishing for trout.



Tell him to put on a bass rig... they taste much better than trout!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/5/14)

I'm sooooo cold mom, thanks for tucking me in  hehe

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (4/5/14)

My friend on our handmade scope.



Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

Looking for stars in other galaxies. That's huge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

Homemade Choc Milkshake , IgoW3 with VM Choc Mint at 4.2v on the Mvp n Vm menthol ice on the side in the mPT3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

Cloudy nyt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_T (4/5/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> Homemade Choc Milkshake , IgoW3 with VM Choc Mint at 4.2v on the Mvp n Vm menthol ice on the side in the mPT3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hungry now...



Lee


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/5/14)

Lol dude I drank like half a jug of this pullin got enough left for one more cup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_T (4/5/14)

Down



Lee


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Seeing as I'm currently a "MOD less" vaper NOOB (Eagerly awaiting my Itaste VTR) and cannot really comment on pretty much ANY thread, I have at least come across one of my hobbies. All of My pictures are taken with a Sony Xperia S (Eagerly awaiting the Xperia Z2)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Another picture of Cape Town taken with a Sony Xperia S 


??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lee_T (7/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> Seeing as I'm currently a "MOD less" vaper NOOB (Eagerly awaiting my Itaste VTR) and cannot really comment on pretty much ANY thread, I have at least come across one of my hobbies. All of My pictures are taken with a Sony Xperia S (Eagerly awaiting the Xperia Z2)
> 
> View attachment 4829


My phone notified me of your post, and my notification sound is Darth Vader's breathing. I laughed.



Lee

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

LOL.... Im laughing now. Seriously what are the chances of that happening? Luckily its n ot the sound of him breathing and gurgling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Australia Pic. . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Which wine farm in Australia?


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

johan said:


> Which wine farm in Australia?



Its all saints wine farm...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

The next two were taken in Durban.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

This was either taken with my zopo or my note 1 I cant remember

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Ok last one for this session... Wouldn't wanna get fined for spamming  Taken at Joe's beer house in Namibia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Oh no @Stroodlepuff.... This doesnt look good was this your Vehicle?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> Oh no @Stroodlepuff.... This doesnt look good was this your Vehicle?



Thankfully not. People have a tendency to crash into my house...thats why anyone that has been to vk will tell you we have rocks on the pavement...this is the reason. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

In fact this guy managed to get over the rocks too... will see if I can find another pic

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thankfully not. People have a tendency to crash into my house...thats why anyone that has been to vk will tell you we have rocks on the pavement...this is the reason.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Shew thank goodness... I sometimes wonder why people drive like such absolute idiots in JHB. Stupid drivers are definitely on the rise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> Shew thank goodness... I sometimes wonder why people drive like such absolute idiots in JHB. Stupid drivers are definitely on the rise.



Our road is often used as a back road as there are alot of clubs etc in fourways. ..so most of them have been drunk drivers in the early hours of the morning and we get awoken with a bang. There was one in the afternoon around 1 on a Saturday she was also a drunk driver though...damn kids!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Our road is often used as a back road as there are alot of clubs etc in fourways. ..so most of them have been drunk drivers in the early hours of the morning and we get awoken with a bang. There was one in the afternoon around 1 on a Saturday she was also a drunk driver though...damn kids!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



I know the area very well and also know that alcohol is not being consumed responsibly by the younger folk... Oh well what can we do? Hopefully no one crashes into VK  Not sure where its situated or if its possible..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> I know the area very well and also know that alcohol is not being consumed responsibly by the younger folk... Oh well what can we do? Hopefully no one crashes into VK  Not sure where its situated or if its possible..



We're on a corner as you see in the photo...thankfully its only been the vk trees so far and not the wall...quite a distance for them to hit the actual building even if they do hit the wall though

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (7/5/14)

Princess Imaans Birthday cake Today





Trusty evods





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (7/5/14)

when you get to work and ...


someone else already made a withdrawal earlier


when you go to splashy and your mate has a wee bit too much to drink



both with my old nokia n90 ages ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/5/14)

Lee_T said:


> My phone notified me of your post, and my notification sound is Darth Vader's breathing. I laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



That is so funny. Cant help myself picturing your response. Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (11/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

Great pic of the evods @Cape vaping supplies 
They look nice in Blue


----------



## Darth_V@PER (11/5/14)

Ok not one of the best attempts in getting my subject centred in the pic but hey, this cats eyes are weird looking  Taken in Clanwilliam C.T

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (11/5/14)

gorgeous kitty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (11/5/14)

denizenx said:


> gorgeous kitty



Very.... Not the most friendly Kitty I know of, very skittish


----------



## Metal Liz (11/5/14)

Some pics of Mav










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/5/14)

All taken on a Samsung note 2
















Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (11/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Little missy doesn't look too impressed with her food lol.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Little missy doesn't look too impressed with her food lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



She's the luckiest girl in the world... She doesn't like any food so getting her to eat is Always a struggle haha I wish I could be like that 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (11/5/14)

Had to put up a decal for my sister today on her wall. 

Think it came out really well. 

Taken on a Note 3 with no editing. 
(Really hating the camera on the Note 3. The 2 had a much better camera)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

thats an awesome pic @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> Ok not one of the best attempts in getting my subject centred in the pic but hey, this cats eyes are weird looking  Taken in Clanwilliam C.T


I think that is a turkish angoran cat, one of the most "dog like" cats around..I been eyeing one up for my sons birthday, really lovely creatures. Normally when they have two eye colours, they are deaf on the blue side
And not a bad photo..100 times better than I can do on my cellphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/5/14)

Vern said:


> I think that is a turkish angoran cat, one of the most "dog like" cats around..I been eyeing one up for my sons birthday, really lovely creatures. Normally when they have two eye colours, they are deaf on the blue side
> And not a bad photo..100 times better than I can do on my cellphone



Wow thanks @Vern that's very interesting information  Thank you for for the compliment. Hope you find the right kitty for your sons birthday


----------



## Joey786 (13/5/14)

That's taken on my fishing trip to wilde river

Note 3 no editing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/5/14)

Some Cape Town pics...

All taken on a note 3 edited with snapseed

Will post more as I go along


















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (25/5/14)

That looks beautiful @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/5/14)

Wow!!! Thanks @Chop007 for the suggestions 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (25/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Wow!!! Thanks @Chop007 for the suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that is beautiful


----------



## Chop007 (26/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Wow!!! Thanks @Chop007 for the suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, wish I could have come come with. Sorry that you hurt your knee. I used to go rock jumping lots in my youth. Please let me know when you come down again, I will personally take you on a tour of some secret spots. I love your photography, absolutely stunning. It was truly a pleasure to meet you awesome folks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

And was great to meet you @Chop007 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (26/5/14)

Silver said:


> And was great to meet you @Chop007 !


Wow, thanks @Silver it was awesome to finally meet you. I now know what 'Pulling a Silver' is......Classic. Your knowledge in various fields was extremely interesting to me. We must hook up sometime and shoot the breeze/have a vapeathon. The group of vapors at the meeting where honestly, amazing people. It makes me proud to call myself a vaper. You all Rock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/5/14)

Chop007 said:


> Wow, wish I could have come come with. Sorry that you hurt your knee. I used to go rock jumping lots in my youth. Please let me know when you come down again, I will personally take you on a tour of some secret spots. I love your photography, absolutely stunning. It was truly a pleasure to meet you awesome folks.



thanks buddy  The spots you suggested were really awesome will be great if you could be our tour guide next time - you seem to know the best kept secrets  it was amazing even though we didnt get to the big jump  water was toooo too cold though so didnt jump in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

iPhone 5S
A pond in a park in Oaklands, JHB

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Duck cropped from photo above




A bit blurry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/6/14)

Silver said:


> iPhone 5S
> A pond in a park in Oaklands, JHB
> 
> View attachment 6057



WOW!!! nice pic Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (9/6/14)

Awesome pic @Silver !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

Silver said:


> Duck cropped from photo above
> 
> View attachment 6058
> 
> ...


seriously? this is a cell phone camera.... a bit blurry, ha!

Time to upgrade my old iPhone4 I think.


----------



## Silver (10/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> seriously? this is a cell phone camera.... a bit blurry, ha!
> 
> Time to upgrade my old iPhone4 I think.



Lol, you are right. 
It is an amazing camera for a cellphone 
How things have advanced, it's quite incredible


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)

Step mommy and baby cuddles
















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Aaaauuuuuwwwwwww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

Thats just SCHWEET! give me an idea for tonight's cold front approaching - who said we can't learn from animals?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/6/14)

A few holiday snaps. Was in the sticks for a few days this week.

Looking down on montague from Arangieskop on the Langeberg Mountain






The Koo Valley






The cottage we stayed in






Little dam on our doorstep






Track to the cottage






All taken with S4 mini

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/14)

Stunning! Any fish on the pond?


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stunning! Any fish on the pond?


Just a few carp Rob. The farm next door have some trout in their dams.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stunning! Any fish on the pond?


Just a few carp Rob. The farm next door have some trout in their dams.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris (22/6/14)

Taken from home with a samsung s4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (30/6/14)

My precious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER (30/6/14)

A picture taken while away (Aliwal North)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (30/6/14)

Took this with my Galaxy S2 at Umshlanga November last year

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (3/7/14)

A quick snap while driving past the late Mr Madiba's house in Mvezo today.








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

This is what got me through my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

and a chilled evening....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (24/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee_T (10/11/14)

Nexus 5































Lee

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz (11/11/14)

Lee_T said:


> Nexus 5
> View attachment 15098
> View attachment 15099
> View attachment 15100
> ...


awesome pics @Lee_T 

i see the one pic has a Patayya sticker on it

this was one of the destinations i went to on honeymoon

awesome place, lovely beach


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (23/9/15)

Just came across this, nice thread and some great pics by some of you guys!


----------



## Dietz (18/2/17)

I would not call these Photography, But still think its a few nice pics. Not edited, no effects, just my vape and Phone.
Took them with my phone Yesterday morning before leaving Ladybrand, Even the Ducks Like vaping, they waddled over as soon as the clouds stated rolling

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/17)

Dietz said:


> I would not call these Photography, But still think its a few nice pics. Not edited, no effects, just my vape and Phone.
> Took them with my phone Yesterday morning before leaving Ladybrand, Even the Ducks Like vaping, they waddled over as soon as the clouds stated rolling
> 
> View attachment 85375
> ...


Those are some great shots!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## greybush (18/2/17)

Took this with my iPhone se and watershot housing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (20/2/17)

Went to kayalami this past Saturday , I left my camera at home luckily I had my trusty S7 on hand !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (20/2/17)

Took these with my iPhone 7 Plus at a photoshoot I was a part of this weekend.

Hope you all like these! (Edited on Snapseed)











You
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (12/4/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (25/4/17)

Pic taken with my sony camera phone, resized and cropped only

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/4/17)

ET said:


> Pic taken with my sony camera phone, resized and cropped only
> 
> View attachment 92665


Nice! Great colour and clarity


----------



## acorn (1/5/17)

A week at the Vaal for some fishing/ camping and took these with my humble Sony M5.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (2/5/17)

acorn said:


> A week at the Vaal for some fishing/ camping and took these with my humble Sony M5.
> View attachment 93215
> 
> View attachment 93216
> ...



 wow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## reaperVR (3/7/17)

Some of my mobile shots...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/19)

iPhone 10X Max - Moon through a Palm Tree Ballito!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jp1905 (14/6/19)

reaperVR said:


> Some of my mobile shots...
> 
> View attachment 100061
> View attachment 100062
> View attachment 100063


The Castle Lager photo just made Africa by Toto start playing in my head and instantly took me back to the 1995 world cup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)

Took these a while ago with my Huawei P20 Lite





No filters or edits

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

GALAXY S8 ''AGRESSION'' lot of background

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

The neighbours wall collapsed!! GALAXY S8

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905 (16/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> The neighbours wall collapsed!! GALAXY S8
> View attachment 169412


Oooooh,nice car in the background

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> The neighbours wall collapsed!! GALAXY S8
> View attachment 169412


Ouchie! 

I guess there are going to be a few sleepless nights making sure no one goes a wandering where they shouldn’t

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

Jp1905 said:


> Oooooh,nice car in the background


sharp eyes my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/19)

I got the moon this afternoon while at the club field for a quick walk

Not the greatest photo but I like how it came out

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

Dietz said:


> I would not call these Photography, But still think its a few nice pics. Not edited, no effects, just my vape and Phone.
> Took them with my phone Yesterday morning before leaving Ladybrand, Even the Ducks Like vaping, they waddled over as soon as the clouds stated rolling
> 
> View attachment 85375
> ...


hey , THAT TOP SHOT.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/6/19)

Sorry the pic loaded sideways. Had to get the double rainbow before it disappeared for the second time

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)

R.2 Doing what felines love to do..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/6/19)

iPhone 5s - panorama mode

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (17/6/19)

Red Moon - Dec. 2018
Taken with a Samsung Galaxy S6

@Raindance the same one that takes a photo when I say "Shoot!" ​

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/12/19)

Pictures taken with a Huawei Mate 20 Pro over the last few days















Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Chickenstrip (5/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (5/12/19)

Taken with a p30pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/19)

I have a bit of an old phone. Heres a selfie taken a while ago

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (6/12/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have a bit of an old phone. Heres a selfie taken a while ago
> 
> View attachment 184795


I used to have one of those 5pixel camera phones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (8/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (8/12/19)

Friep said:


> View attachment 184895



That's stunning, @Friep!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/12/19)

Friep said:


> View attachment 184895


Bliksem!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (9/12/19)

j

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (9/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Friep (9/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Friep (12/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (12/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/19)

Gorgeous flower I captured a while back. Forgot to load it here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Silver said:


> Gorgeous flower I captured a while back. Forgot to load it here


Peruvian Lilly

Peruvian lily (Alstroemeria aurea)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 185294


Watsonias flower best after a fire, and enjoy moist / marshy conditions. They often occur in spectacular displays on mountain slopes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 185287


 Golden everlasting/paper daisy
http://anpsa.org.au/APOL3/sep96-6.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (18/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (20/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

festive festivity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/19)

Wow, Superb photos @MRHarris1 !
Thanks for sharing
Love looking at them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (24/12/19)

So bummed, the photos my phone takes are too large in file size to upload.  I had some wicked pics from this past weekend.

- Would they work on pc or is it strictly a reduce file size situation here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> So bummed, the photos my phone takes are too large in file size to upload.  I had some wicked pics from this past weekend.
> 
> - Would they work on pc or is it strictly a reduce file size situation here?


A quick way that I use is to take a screenshot of the pic. It automatically resizes the pic smaller.(less pixels)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



@MRHarris1 if you don't mind me asking, that looks a lot like the Cape South coast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Resistance said:


> @MRHarris1 if you don't mind me asking, that looks a lot like the Cape South coast.


It's Hermanus

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> It's Hermanus
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I thought it was Kleinmond. It's Awesome with exceptional nature photo opportunities. If you didn't check out Grotto beach yet. Please do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Resistance said:


> I thought it was Kleinmond. It's Awesome with exceptional nature photo opportunities. If you didn't check out Grotto beach yet. Please do so.


It's a mixture between Kleinmond, Pringle bay and Hermanus. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (24/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/19)

Such gorgeous photos @MRHarris1 !
Awesome colours, perfect light and superb composition
Loving them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## supermoto (25/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 185470



Jakob regop
https://www.houseplantsexpert.com/barberton-daisy.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 186031



http://pza.sanbi.org/wachendorfia-brachyandra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 185887



Mimosa tree
https://dengarden.com/landscaping/Mimosa-trees-facts-information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 186038
> View attachment 186039
> View attachment 186040



https://www.britannica.com/plant/Nyctaginaceae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 186038
> View attachment 186039
> View attachment 186040


I need help with the first pic. 1st time I've seen this tree @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/19)

Resistance said:


> I need help with the first pic. 1st time I've seen this tree @Rob Fisher



I have no idea on the names... but this is more of a bush and is quite common in KZN...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no idea on the names... but this is more of a bush and is quite common in KZN...



Just asked the wife. She knows the tree.dont know it's name also ,but says it should turn red still for the fruit to be ripe. She also says it's edible .

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Friep (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)

Friep said:


> View attachment 186117
> View attachment 186118
> View attachment 186119
> View attachment 186120



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinca_minor

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Friep (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/12/19)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (31/12/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



Stunning pic @MRHarris1 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/12/19)

Bugs enjoying my camp lights at night






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


https://www.britannica.com/plant/gillyflower

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/1/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

Southport Shot with Samsung s10

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

Rail tracks, Anerly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)

Carpet, Wild coast Sun

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Rail tracks, Annerly
> View attachment 188859


 I like this pic. It's authentic.
It looks like I've seen it in a movie somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/20)

blue bottle at the Wild Coast taken with an iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/2/20)

Stunning photos @Paul33 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/20)

Silver said:


> Stunning photos @Paul33 !


Thanks @Silver 

I like to take pics of objects from different angles and perspectives. That mushroom is maybe 10cm high but I think it looks cool. The little tree guy was on the beach at the wild coast as well and was maybe 5cm high but looks HUGE cause of the angle. 

I’m far from being a photographer and I think a lot of the credit goes to my phone and the clever people who made it but I like the hobby

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/20)

My 12 year old was trying her utmost to catch one of the little white crabs that were cruising the beach. She came nowhere close to catching it but this is what it looks like when a crab digs a whole to get away from an excited tween.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Rail tracks, Annerly
> View attachment 188859


Oh my gosh! That is my home town, I remember the tracks so well, I basically recognised the area. I was born in Port Shepstone and my grandparents had a house in Anerly. As a child, you would always find me at the beach nearby - we used to walk from the house to the beach and then after that, stop by "Granny's Shop", which was a basic tuckshop - always got ice cream, ice lollies and a cooldrink before the walk back to my gran's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> My 12 year old was trying her utmost to catch one of the little white crabs that were cruising the beach. She came nowhere close to catching it but this is what it looks like when a crab digs a whole to get away from an excited tween.
> 
> View attachment 189742


haha good luck if they pinch her fingers. Seriously painful. Teach her how to handle them from the back, not the front if she ever catches one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (13/2/20)

iPhone X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/20)

Foam Frog chilling on a branch and a Dung Beetle grafting his arse off!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## r0ckf1re (13/2/20)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (13/2/20)

iPhone X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (1/3/20)

Morning sunrise






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (3/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/3/20)

Night mode on the Huawei Mate 20Pro






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (4/3/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Night mode on the Huawei Mate 20Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW That's beautiful @JurgensSt. One can hardly believe that it was taken with a phone camera!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/3/20)

Hooked said:


> WOW That's beautiful @JurgensSt. One can hardly believe that it was taken with a phone camera!


Thanks you
That was taken at just after 7pm at night 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/3/20)

Morning spike






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

5km walk today! So good to be back on the road!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/20)

The Full Moon is a dash too bright for the cell phone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Full Moon is a dash too bright for the cell phone!
> View attachment 197808


Definitely!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)

I tried as well. It didn't snap lekka but I was driving as well so I couldn't set the camera.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/20)

No clouds tonight but the moon is still way too bright for my iPhone camera!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)

Posted this in ''cats'' as well but love the pic [Samsung S10]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/20)

Beautiful Autumn Day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/20)

Before this lockdown oh the freedom i had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/20)

1st of July this is me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1st of July this is me!
> View attachment 199453


Can i be your fish finder uncle head under no problem wil just come up now and then and blow vape bubbles fish will love the smell lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/20)

Rilley too ,checking the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (26/7/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GerrieP (26/7/20)

Doing some electric fence work here from next week. For the big cat enclosures and perimeter fence. Vaalwater

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)

GerrieP said:


> Doing some electric fence work here from next week. For the big cat enclosures and perimeter fence. Vaalwater
> View attachment 202424
> View attachment 202425
> View attachment 202426
> ...


Stunning !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/7/20)

This is how you protect your car from corona.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GerrieP (27/7/20)

THE REAPER said:


> This is how you protect your car from corona.
> View attachment 202540
> View attachment 202541


Great catch. Which manufacturer launching a new model...
Or a case of goverment anti tabacco cashback deal paying their due's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (27/7/20)

GerrieP said:


> Great catch. Which manufacturer launching a new model...
> Or a case of goverment anti tabacco cashback deal paying their due's.


VW think its new models not 100% sure but they are corona ready lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)

Highveld winter sunset in a jar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/20)

Sunset in Durban!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/10/20)

I might have to drive 100km to work everyday (and a 100km back) but I'm not complaining. Morning fog over the valley.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (6/11/20)

Sondela








Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (6/11/20)

A little bit of Port Elizabeth waters swartkops river. 








And a little posing with the expro and as modus.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/20)

Tongaat Beach!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/20)

Rain damage

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (9/11/20)

At the beach saterday

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/11/20)

Prepping the bench for our next blast in about a week from now.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (11/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Prepping the bench for our next blast in about a week from now.
> View attachment 213347
> View attachment 213349
> View attachment 213360
> ...


Lots of iron in that rocks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/20)

I took this pic from the deck of my house, at 7.45pm - sunset time in Cape Town.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/20)

The strange flower found on my walk today!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/20)

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (18/12/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 217299



The reason nobody can find Bigfoot in North America.... because it migrated to the beaches of KZN....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (21/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 217299



nice bro !

my feet are tingling looking at that pic, wishing they were on the beach

thanks man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/20)

vicTor said:


> nice bro !
> 
> my feet are tingling looking at that pic, wishing they were on the beach
> 
> thanks man


I’m nothing but helpful

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/12/20)

Pic of the moon from my balcony.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/20)

JHB muli coloured sunset

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (31/12/20)

Pic taken at the Vaal River.






Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (14/2/21)

One morning on my way to work. Was somewhere in January I think.






Huawei P40 Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA (15/2/21)

Snow and sun last week on the street

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Gadgetboy (15/2/21)

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (1/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (1/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (1/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Marechal (2/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## supermoto (4/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (4/3/21)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 224094



WOW! A double rainbow!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/21)

This pic was taken from my car window, when I was driving home from Spar.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (4/3/21)

Part of the Vaal Dam from my house.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## supermoto (5/3/21)

And the view from the other side of our house

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/21)

The beginning of spring - moss seeds don’t lie

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (7/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> The beginning of spring - moss seeds don’t lie
> 
> View attachment 224293
> View attachment 224294



Those are very nice shots.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/21)

zadiac said:


> Those are very nice shots.


Thanks, mate. It's an iPhone SE 2020 - I get a lot of good photos out of a budget phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/21)

Took this on my way home from work Monday morning. Lethabo Power Station on the left.












Sun just peeking over the horizon

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Gadgetboy (11/3/21)

View of the night sky while camping...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (13/3/21)

Battery was too flat for flash, but snapped this huge frog in a small pool in my garden just now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Battery was too flat for flash, but snapped this huge frog in a small pool in my garden just now.
> 
> View attachment 224861



His favorite tank is a Dead Ribbit...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (14/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Battery was too flat for flash, but snapped this huge frog in a small pool in my garden just now.
> 
> View attachment 224861



The same could be said of many people - just huge frogs in small pools.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (16/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Battery was too flat for flash, but snapped this huge frog in a small pool in my garden just now.
> 
> View attachment 224861


That's actually a toad. 

Frogs have smoother skin and much smaller than toads.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> That's actually a toad.
> 
> Frogs have smoother skin and much smaller than toads.



Miss smarty pants, lol. Never knew the difference

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Miss smarty pants, lol. Never knew the difference


Lol yep that's my name, I wear it like a shining beacon. Just kidding. 

No, that's mainly been my experience - I've seen more toads, have handled lots of them and gotta say, tree frogs are cute and tiny but so fragile, you have to be gentle and careful when handling them. When they jump on your face unintendedly, it feels like someone threw a glob of silly slime on your face. That's what it feels like. 

Toads on the other hand are heavy set and their legs are bowed in the front, unlike frogs. So many differences I can list here but google it - it's worth the read and all the images of different types of frogs - really beautiful ones out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol yep that's my name, I wear it like a shining beacon. Just kidding.
> 
> No, that's mainly been my experience - I've seen more toads, have handled lots of them and gotta say, tree frogs are cute and tiny but so fragile, you have to be gentle and careful when handling them. When they jump on your face unintendedly, it feels like someone threw a glob of silly slime on your face. That's what it feels like.
> 
> Toads on the other hand are heavy set and their legs are bowed in the front, unlike frogs. So many differences I can list here but google it - it's worth the read and all the images of different types of frogs - really beautiful ones out there.



What would be the distinction in Afrikaans then?


----------



## zadiac (16/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> What would be the distinction in Afrikaans then?



The same for both. Padda. We Affries are very simple people

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

zadiac said:


> The same for both. Padda. We Affries are very simple people



Indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (19/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Indeed


True except some words translated can be a bit rude

I had a good laugh when I tried to translate sewing machine oil from afrikaans - it was a direct translation from Google. 

@Viper_SA jammer maar ek verstaan afrikaans 'n bietjie. I might have spend time around a lot of afrikaans people but my understanding of afrikaans is very limited.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (19/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> True except some words translated can be a bit rude
> 
> I had a good laugh when I tried to translate sewing machine oil from afrikaans - it was a direct translation from Google.
> 
> @Viper_SA jammer maar ek verstaan afrikaans 'n bietjie. I might have spend time around a lot of afrikaans people but my understanding of afrikaans is very limited.



What was the translation?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/3/21)

zadiac said:


> What was the translation?


It doesn't show it as sex machine oil - I think Google Translate has improved quite a fair bit since I last translated it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (19/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> It doesn't show it as sex machine oil - I think Google Translate has improved quite a fair bit since I last translated it.



If it shows as "naaimasjien olie" then it's correct. A sewing machine is a "naaimasjien" in Afrikaans with no sexual talk intended. Funny, but true.






100% correct. It's only the dirty minded Afrikaners that started to use the word "N**" as slang for having sex. It doesn't even come from the Dutch language. In Dutch the word "neuken" is the same as the "n" word in Afrikaans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Tiny critter on the lace curtain, about 4cm long, was eyeballing a praying mantis twice its size...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (20/3/21)

zadiac said:


> If it shows as "naaimasjien olie" then it's correct. A sewing machine is a "naaimasjien" in Afrikaans with no sexual talk intended. Funny, but true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steke is belangrik

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (21/3/21)

Resistance said:


> Steke is belangrik


 Baie!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/3/21)

Beautiful Morning

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (29/3/21)

Random photos

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/21)

Not the best photo, but I like that he has moved in full time now

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## grouter (3/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (3/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 226733



I wouldn't have enough legs to run on bro!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (3/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 226733



I once walked in a field searching for stolen copper cable and came across one of these. Shot it with the 9mm. When I was at the academy, a fellow student threw one of these at me. I broke his jaw with a baton. I will burn a house down to get rid of those.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I wouldn't have enough legs to run on bro!


Haha, I hate the buggers, but they fascinating as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

zadiac said:


> I once walked in a field searching for stolen copper cable and came across one of these. Shot it with the 9mm. When I was at the academy, a fellow student threw one of these at me. I broke his jaw with a baton. I will burn a house down to get rid of those.


So you ok with them? Wahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

This one was taken in mating season, so is wearing his best

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (3/4/21)

Zoom in on the marking/pattern on the hind body

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (3/4/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 226743
> 
> Zoom in on the marking/pattern on the hind body



...aaand that's it for me for this thread. Cheers everyone!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/4/21)

zadiac said:


> ...aaand that's it for me for this thread. Cheers everyone!



It my first time seeing this species too in an area I'm quite familiar with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 226743
> 
> Zoom in on the marking/pattern on the hind body


That in Limpopo? Naboomspruit area?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> That in Limpopo? Naboomspruit area?


Cape Town southern suburbs close to a Reserve.


----------



## Resistance (3/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> That in Limpopo? Naboomspruit area?





Something you might like

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 226749
> 
> Something you might like


Look at that fat bum! Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

Resistance said:


> Cape Town southern suburbs close to a Reserve.


Wow, haven't seen them down there, they are taking over Limpopo, some even make such big nests it reaches from tree to tree, makes my bloody hairs rise! That is the female, the male is much smaller.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Wow, haven't seen them down there, they are taking over Limpopo, some even make such big nests it reaches from tree to tree, makes my bloody hairs rise! That is the female, the male is much smaller.



Maybe an illegal immigrant.
What's the species bro? Do you perhaps know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (5/4/21)

Resistance said:


> Maybe an illegal immigrant.
> What's the species bro? Do you perhaps know?


It's part of the orb family, Nephula spiders. But don't know this one's name specifically

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (5/4/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 226804


Beautiful, imagine everything this old dude has seen! Plus , interesting fact, they never pay rent

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Beautiful, imagine everything this old dude has seen! Plus , interesting fact, they never pay rent


Yeah they have their own house (their shell) and never stay in one place for long

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (5/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RynoP (5/4/21)

Taken through binoculars

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (5/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Beautiful, imagine everything this old dude has seen! Plus , interesting fact, they never pay rent


That was one of three. The other two is bigger ,but the pics got lost somehow. I think this one could have been the offspring of the bigger two. 
I'll snap them again sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/21)

RynoP said:


> Taken through binoculars


I snapped through a dumpy level a few times. 
You gave me homework. Now I'm going to look for it.
Your photos looks good. Mine looks like the fisheye pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (5/4/21)

Resistance said:


> That was one of three. The other two is bigger ,but the pics got lost somehow. I think this one could have been the offspring of the bigger two.
> I'll snap them again sometime.


Jeez! Ever watch Aracnaphobia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (5/4/21)

Used an old huawei p8 for those photos. Wish I had a better camera. Check this action shot

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## RynoP (5/4/21)

Not my phone camera 


Resistance said:


> I snapped through a dumpy level a few times.
> You gave me homework. Now I'm going to look for it.
> Your photos looks good. Mine looks like the fisheye pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (18/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 227814


Diamond T, nice table you found there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (19/4/21)

Weekend fun...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (19/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 227847


That beetle was stolen off pharaoh's tomb. Rewards were offered bro.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (19/4/21)

Resistance said:


> That beetle was stolen off pharaoh's tomb. Rewards were offered bro.


Nice, do any rewards talk about a DNA mod?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Nice, do any rewards talk about a DNA mod?


Ya, you win a photo of the new DNA mod with USB C.(",)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (20/4/21)

Resistance said:


> Ya, you win a photo of the new DNA mod with USB C.(",)


Life just got good!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/21)

Just a heads up ...

*2021’s first supermoon, the 'Pink Moon,' will rise on Tuesday. It won’t be pink.*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/life/pink-moon-supermoon-april-2021-how-to-watch-2021-4
24 April 2021


April's full moon is named the "Pink Moon," and will be among the brightest and biggest of the year.
It won't necessarily be pink.
Supermoons are full moons that happen when the moon's orbit brings it closest to Earth.
The first supermoon of the year will happen Tuesday, appearing up to 30% brighter and 14% bigger than a typical full moon.

It's the first of two supermoons in 2021: Another is coming down the pike in May. The two moons are "virtually tied" in terms of size and brightness, according to NASA..."


----------



## Resistance (25/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Life just got good!





Sneak peak


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/4/21)

The moon tonight....






Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/21)

Gadgetboy said:


> The moon tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (27/4/21)

This one was taken by me.





And this one of the sunset was taken by someone else.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (28/4/21)

Have a look at these stunning pics of the Super Moon from around the world.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14784834/supermoon-sky-world-stunning-lunar-sequence/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/5/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (18/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 230010


I relax just looking at this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/21)

Double _Euphorbia pulcherrima _in full bloom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/21)

On today's walk as well @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/5/21)

Nothing like an afternoon drive through the "Bosveld"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nothing like an afternoon drive through the "Bosveld"!
> 
> View attachment 230462


Wa jou koene?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/21)

Full moon in contrast with streetlight on trees

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RynoP (26/5/21)

Not the best photos, had to zoom. 
But still nice to see.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## r0ckf1re (19/12/21)

Samsung Note 20 ultra









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (16/4/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (29/4/22)

I'll just leave this "wurm" here....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/4/22)

Cement pad tussen Willowmore en Steytlerville.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (30/4/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)

Meiringspoort

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (9/5/22)

Took this a few weeks back on my way home from work about half past six in the evening.
The sun was just setting over Vanderbijlpark area.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/22)

05:59 Amanzimtoti 

Someone needs to take a midnight shot now too for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/5/22)

This ostrich has just been picking at my neighbour's garden!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (17/5/22)

There's a baby in town!
[not my pic]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

